# lilys?



## dayna (Jul 21, 2013)

This may seem like a stupid question but I have just started and would like to know, are lilys okay to plant around my bees? Does anyone know how they like them?


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

They won't hurt a thing, but the bees will likely ignore them. They cannot reach the nectar in DayLilies, and I've not seen them on Asiatic or Hybrids. Certainly won't hurt them any even if they don't collect nectar or pollen though.

Peter


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree with psfred but would add that my bees seem to like the pollen from Tiger lilies and Crinums.Tiger lilies produce LOTS of pollen.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have seen my honeybees on my lilies, but not constantly They try to lick the fuzzy thing in the middle of each petal. They also try to get in where the petals come together at the stem of the flower. When a petal is missing that helps them reach the nectar source. I guess it is so sweet that even ants forage on it.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I am surprised to see the bees in the picture working lilies. We have some asiatic and I have never seen anything work them.
Dave


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://youtu.be/G6oPNHwGP1Y

My bees working a lily and daylily. Granted i am in a dearth and the bees are scrapping for anything they can find.


----------



## Lotus essentials (9 mo ago)

Hello,
I would like to know if bees can produce honey from lotus flowers. I have lots of bees on the flowers. See images attached.















Thanks for your answer.


----------

